# Reparacion placa base



## ureta (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenas, tengo un portatil airis roto, la placa es una n34as1 y tras varias pruebas y alguna q otra soldadura por componentes kemados e llegado a probarla bien y me dan 8 pitidos lo k kieres decir que la tarjeta de video esta estropeada pero claro al ser esta integrada estoy en un pekeño problema.. no se por donde seguir para poder repararla. No se si estoy diciendo alguna barbaridad... pero si por casualidad el problema del modulo de video no fuese muy grave se podria "engañar" a la bios y al procesador para hacer como si el modulo de video no estubiese roto e intentar sacar la señal directamente a un monitor normal(para empezar) desde la propia placa base soldando por ahi algun cablecillo o intentar hacer un modulo aparte con algun integradillo para poder saltar el fallo???


----------



## zero3 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola, me he registrado por si te servía esto, es el manual del montador de este portatil:

http://www.acomp.hu/pub/gericom/manuals/N34AS1 Webshox P4/

Creo q vienen esquemas de los componentes integrados, espero q t sirva.

A mi tb me esta dando bastantes problemas, ahora se me han jodido los cables de la pantalla, a ver si encuentro algún sitio donde comprarlos para reemplazarlos, y estoy teniendo problemas tb con unas memorias pc2700 q me dieron, q se supone q las soporta la placa según el manual, pero me ocasiona reinicios y cosas extrañas (las memorias se q estaban 100% perfectas), espero q actualizando la bios se solucione.
Como cosa extraña al poner estas memorias me ha bajado la velocidad de la cpu a 1300mghz x la p.. cara.
Y todo esto sin contar q la tarjeta ethernet ya hace tiempo q murio..

Como nota final, mencionar q el verdadero fabricante es UNIWILL, en esta dirección tienes los drivers:

http://www.uniwill.com/UserDownload/N34A/N34A.htm#Manual


Un saludo y espero q esto t sirva y q tengas suerte.


----------

